# Definite Aquascape TV - new aquarium television



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice:thumbsup: I watched a couple of the youtube movies and I gotta say it's so cool to see the hobby we love here in the states represented so well in other countries.


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

I added new movie with English commentary:

Aquarium layouts of Nature Aquarium Academy, Łódź, Poland - pt. 1

This is the 1st part of a whole series of movies, next part coming soon.

And here are some slightly older movies:

Aquarium layouts of ZooExpo 2011, Warsaw, Poland - pt. 1
Aquarium layouts of ZooExpo 2011, Warsaw, Poland - pt. 2

The 2nd part may be interesting for you, as those are some nano-aquariums arranged for aquascaping contest (although not the best ones - those are just the first 10 nanos out of 40).

Enjoy!


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice work Piotr. I just watched that first video and you put it together real good.


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

hydrophyte said:


> Nice work Piotr. I just watched that first video and you put it together real good.


Thanks! Next part of the report from NAAcademy coming soon - this time it will be sort of an interview, so there will be English subtitles


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys, here are some new videos:

2nd part of the report from Nature Aquarium Academy - a story about 60x35x45cm aquarium:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE04_NAAcademy02.html

And the same aquarium, shown in a more "static" and elegant way (I hope  ):

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA01_Tank01.html
(this one is not very new, but it is complementary to 2nd part of the report, so I provide the link anyway).

Enjoy!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Another movies from NA Academy:


Marcin is talking about iwagumi layout 90x45x45 cm:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE05_NAAcademy03.html


And here is the same tank shown in a "static" way:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA02_Tank02.html


Enjoy!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Two weeks ago I visited the Aquatics Live show in London, UK, and I did a lot of filming. There were some nice planted tanks exhibited during the show, so I think you will like at least some of the movies.

But for now, the first part of my report - a short trip around the ground floor of the Olympia hall. Enjoy! 

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/ZF10_AquaticsLive01.html

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

This is the second part of my report from Aquatics Live 2011 in London - a short tour of the lower ground level of the Olympia 2 hall. Enjoy! 

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/ZF11_AquaticsLive02.html


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Here are two new movies from Nature Aquarium Academy:

Marcin talks about the 110x50x50 cm tank with _Bolbitis_ "compact":
http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE06_NAAcademy04.html

The same tank shot from tripod:
http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA03_Tank03.html

Enjoy!


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

very nice


----------



## mscichlid (Jul 14, 2008)

Nice work. I wish that there was an aquatic convention of that magnitude here in the states.


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

mscichlid said:


> Nice work. I wish that there was an aquatic convention of that magnitude here in the states.


It's realy hard to belive for me that you guys don't have such events :icon_eek: There are so many large aquatic forums based in the US, there are so many companies working in the field of marine aquariums... I have always thought that fishkeeping hobby is very strong in America...?


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Finally, I was able to edit more material from NA Academy. Here's a discussion about the 60x40x30 cm tank with Hummel shrimps:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE07_NAAcademy05.html

And this is the same tank, shot from the tripod:

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA05_Tank05.html

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi all,

Just another short movie from NA Academy. It's probably not the best aquarium in terms of aquatic plants, but the idea of the layout is interesting - iwagumi, but made of driftwood instead of stones.

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA04_Tank04.html

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Hi guys,

Here are three last movies from Nature Aquarium Academy. The first movie (1) is the discussion about two aquariums 60x40x30 cm located on the shelves in the front of the shop, and another two movies (2) and (3) show the same tanks filmed from tripod. I recommend watching especially the upper aquarium (2) - it's a beautiful "almost-low tech" setup, planted only with cryptocorynes 

(1) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/AE08_NAAcademy06.html

(2) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA07_Tank07.html

(3) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/FA06_Tank06.html

And so, we have reached the end of this series! 

Cheers,


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

...but the new series is about to begin! 

It will show some tanks arranged during The Art of the Planted Aquarium 2011 and 2012 aquascaping contests (the 2012 edition starts this weekend, so it will be a good comparison  ). The first movie presents the tank set up by Dan Crawford and George Farmer from the UK.

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_08.html


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Two more videos from 2011 contest - aquariums arranged by (1) Chris Helemann and (2) Marcin Nowak 

(1) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_09.html
(2) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_10.html


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

And here are another tanks from 2011 contest - (1) Marcel Dykierek, (2) Michał Maciejewicz, (3) Jens Helemann and (4) Adrie Baumann:

(1) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_11.html
(2) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_12.html
(3) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_13.html
(4) http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_14.html

Next movies will be from 2012 - the level of the contest was really high this year, there were a lot of good tanks, and altogether there were over 30 XL aquariums, and over 30 Nano aquariums. I barely have had time to film what I wanted, and I didn't film all the tanks! First part of the report coming soon!


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

And this is the winner tank from 2011 contest - the author is Jan Simon Knispel 

http://definiteaquascape.tv/1/Freshwater_aquarium_15.html

Cheers,


----------



## Rich Conley (Jun 10, 2008)

Watched that video. The first 30 seconds of the video are a logo. 30 seconds staring at a logo is a really long time. 


Of the remaining 2 minutes, probably 1:00 is staring at a fishless tank with absolutely no movement in it from one static angle. For the first 30 seconds, I thought I was looking at a still photo, until I saw something move in a reflection on the glass. There's about a 15 second chunk in the middle where he shows a couple of angles that are interesting, but then its back to the original shot. 

Oh, then we get another 30 seconds of the logo. 



This should be a slideshow. Its 25 seconds of content.


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Rich Conley said:


> This should be a slideshow. Its 25 seconds of content.


Well, there is not much action, I agree with you  Yet, you were able to see the difference between this movie and a slide show, didn't you? I don't know exactly why is it (and I don't mean the moving reflections), but there IS a slightly more "spatial feel" in even a still video (I mean - shot from one and the same angle). And you are also 100% right that there SHOULD be some movement in the tank itself - in my opinion removing the filtration is not a good idea, because then the tank is really similar to a picture, or a painting, completely still. This year I was even thinking about taking some battery-powered hair-dryer with me, to make some airflow and agitate the water surface of those totally motionless tanks, therefore adding some "ripples" of light on the bottom... But it is not allowed to manipulate by the tanks taking part in the contest, so after all I didn't use the dryer... :icon_mrgr


----------



## Piotr K. (Oct 5, 2011)

Phew, finally some more videos for planted aquarium fans 

First, another planted tank from The Art of The Planted Aquarium 2011 contest - great use of the "phoenix" moss: 









Watch on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LNngMcjhorU
List of aquarium plants: http://definiteaquascape.tv/Freshwater_aquarium_16.html 

And second, the 3rd part of my report from Aquatics Live 2011 in London. It took me a long time to find someone who helped me with sound post-processing. But eventually I was successful in my search, and here it is - an interview with George Farmer from UKAPS, and our discussion about 3 great planted aquariums arranged by the members of UKAPS  









Watch on YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xyizdps96mI
Some more info: http://definiteaquascape.tv/ZF12_AquaticsLive03.html


----------

